# Levarsi di torno dipendenze fastidiose

## riverdragon

Mi piacerebbe levare dal sistema soprattutto evolution e epiphany, visto che sono due software che non uso e che non mi servono. Pensavo pertanto di mettere in overlay una versione modificata dell'ebuild per il meta-pacchetto gnome senza quelle due dipendenze; ho verificato tramite equery che entrambi i software sono richiesti solo da tale metapacchetto.

Secondo voi è in qualche modo rischioso? C'è una reale utilità nell'avere tali zavorre o sono solo "parte integrante ma non fondamentale" di gnome?

----------

## Ic3M4n

emerge gnome-light

e poi ti metti le applicazioni che ti servono.

----------

## mose

C'è già il metapacchetto gnome-light! Forse per le tue esigenze è più adatto quello

----------

## starise

Se ti studi bene le combinazioni di use flags c'è un modo per escludere evolution, l'ho fatto con gnome 2.14. Sempre con la 2.14 riuscivo ad escludere anche epiphany, da quando ho messo su la nuova 2.16 non sono più riuscito a escluderlo.

Non ti consiglierei però di usare gnome-light, almeno io non lo farei, perchè se lo facessi dovresti emergere (e quindi inserire nel file world) una marea di pacchetti (con conseguente rallentamento di emerge), ovvero, quasi tutti tranne epiphany. Quindi la soluzione di escludere semplicemente il solo epiphany mi sembra migliore, tanto non credo che sia un programma 'fondamentale' al funzionamento del sistema, soprattutto se usi firefox come browser (che si porta dietro delle dipendenze che servono anche a pacchetti di gnome, tipo yelp ecc...).

----------

## mose

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ti consiglierei però di usare gnome-light, almeno io non lo farei, perchè se lo facessi dovresti emergere (e quindi inserire nel file world) una marea di pacchetti (con conseguente rallentamento di emerge), ovvero, quasi tutti tranne epiphany. 
> 
> 

 

Non credo che la situazione sia così tragica: io uso gnome-light, ho diversi pacchetti (inclusi temi e applet) e un world file decisamente snello. Credo invece che il metapacchetto gnome installi un sacco di cose davvero inutili, che spesso non si sa neanche di avere.

----------

## starise

 *mose wrote:*   

> Credo invece che il metapacchetto gnome installi un sacco di cose davvero inutili, che spesso non si sa neanche di avere.

  Beh, certo è una questione 'personale'. Io uso quasi tutti i tools "standard" di gnome, quindi preferisco avere gnome completo. Se dovesse essere cosi anche per riverdragon, allora installare gnome-light per escludere 1-2 pacchetti mi sembrava inutile.   :Wink: 

----------

## mose

Si è una questione di gusti... io personalmente trovo che con questi pacchetti

```

aspire2001 mose # cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep gnome

gnome-extra/gnome-art

gnome-base/gnome-light

gnome-extra/gnome-audio

app-cdr/gnomebaker

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

gnome-base/gdm

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds

media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

app-admin/gnomesu

```

gnome sia decisamente completp

----------

## skypjack

Mi unisco al coro dei sostenitori di gnome-light e addirittura, io ho solo aggiunto:

```
gnome-base/gnome-light

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

```

Forse pure troppo scarno? Vabbè, la lista di mose è completa e forse pure troppo grassa, ma sicuramente più completa (infatti, ci sto facendo un pensierino) e ti fa risparmiare un bel pò di spazio / tempo di compilazione / voci nel menù inutili.

Dipende poi dai tuoi bisogni: io di Gnome uso poco o niente, sono stato felice con e17 per tanto e ho messo su Gnome solo per rincorrere quella cosa... Come si chiama? Comodità! Ma se non usi quasi nessuno dei programmi proposti, puoi usare più che felicemente gnome-light...

A te la scelta!

----------

## Onip

Propongo una soluzione semplice ed alternativa, nonchè di immediata realizzazione. (anche se personalmente sono per il partito di gnome-light)

```

# emerge -C evolution epiphany

# echo 'mail-client/evolution' >> /etc/portage/package.provided

# echo 'www-client/epiphany' >> /etc/portage/package.provided

```

Occhio che però così se qualche programma dovesse mai richiedere epiphany o evolution per funzionare correttamente avresti sicuramente dei problemi.

Byez

----------

## mose

Beh, quello era un po' lungo perchÃ¨ sul portatile ho qualche tool in piÃ¹...

Sul fisso invece ho

```
media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

gnome-base/gnome-light

app-cdr/gnomebaker

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

app-admin/gnomesu

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds

dev-python/gnome-python-extras

net-print/gnome-cups-manager

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-base/gdm

```

e devo dire che i menu sono snellissimi, ma c'Ã¨ davvero tutto quello che serve (a parte esigenze particolari)

----------

## riverdragon

Alla fine ho optato per gnome-light.

Ho inserito 22 pacchetti in world a mano e emerge --depclean ne ha rimossi 42.

Grazie ancora per il consiglio!

Curiosità, visto che ad ogni release di gnome sono aggiunti software e quindi pacchetti, esiste un modo decente per vedere se l'aggiornamento di gnome-light non li include? Mi viene in mente, per esempio, che entro un paio di release di gnome verrà incluso il nuovissimo tracker. Al momento l'unica idea è emerge -C gnome-light && emerge -pv gnome, per poi riemergere gnome-light insieme ai pacchetti "nuovi".

----------

## mose

 *Quote:*   

> Grazie ancora per il consiglio! 

 

non c'Ã¨ di che!

 *Quote:*   

> Curiositï¿½, visto che ad ogni release di gnome sono aggiunti software e quindi pacchetti, esiste un modo decente per vedere se l'aggiornamento di gnome-light non li include? Mi viene in mente, per esempio, che entro un paio di release di gnome verrï¿½ incluso il nuovissimo tracker. Al momento l'unica idea ï¿½ emerge -C gnome-light && emerge -pv gnome, per poi riemergere gnome-light insieme ai pacchetti "nuovi".

 

Credo che per le nuove versioni di gnome basti fare un emerge -u gnome-light, ma forse non ho capito bene la tua domanda

----------

## riverdragon

Il senso della domanda sarebbe: il metapacchetto gnome include molte più dipendenze del metapacchetto gnome-light; con l'uscita di gnome 2.18 e successivi ci saranno nuovi software forniti a corredo del DE che saranno sicuramente dipendenza del primo metapacchetto, ma non necessariamente anche del secondo. Per esempio, molto probabilmente gnome-base/gnome-2.20 avrà come dipendenza il pacchetto tracker; supponendo che invece gnome-light invece non ce l'abbia, come lo verifico?

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Il senso della domanda sarebbe: il metapacchetto gnome include molte più dipendenze del metapacchetto gnome-light; con l'uscita di gnome 2.18 e successivi ci saranno nuovi software forniti a corredo del DE che saranno sicuramente dipendenza del primo metapacchetto, ma non necessariamente anche del secondo. Per esempio, molto probabilmente gnome-base/gnome-2.20 avrà come dipendenza il pacchetto tracker; supponendo che invece gnome-light invece non ce l'abbia, come lo verifico?

 

se ho capito bene cosa vuoi dire, puoi usare :

```

equery depends <pacchetto>

```

----------

## mose

Puoi fare un

```

emerge -pvuD gnome-light

```

e vedere cosa ti vuole installare.

Le features che ti interessano e non sono incluse (tipo tracker) le installi a parte, e finiscono nel world file.

----------

## riverdragon

Sì, ma il punto è: come faccio a sapere che una feature non è inclusa da gnome-light ma lo sarebbe se avessi gnome normale?

----------

## Ic3M4n

io mi leggerei gli ebuild. ti prendi i depend e gli rdepend, dai un sort e poi fai il diff.

macchinoso ma efficace.

----------

## Onip

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Sì, ma il punto è: come faccio a sapere che una feature non è inclusa da gnome-light ma lo sarebbe se avessi gnome normale?

 

```
# emerge -pv gnome

-- esaminare la lista ;-)

# emerge pkg1 pkg2 pkg3

```

----------

## riverdragon

@onip: hai ragione, credevo che anche il tentativo di emerge gnome fallisse per il conflitto con gnome-light.

Buono a sapersi.

----------

